# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Solpic's Workbook

## solpic

Hello everyone,

I'm looking forward to doing some of these tasks. Hopefully having fairly concrete goals will help me with my lucid dreaming!

I've had about 25 lucid dreams (since I started counting at the end of last school year) but lately I feel like I'm not achieving my lucid dreaming goals. I'm especially interested in having "lucid moments" more frequently and prolonging those lucid moments when I have them.

Once again I want to say I'm really looking forward to this, hopefully soon enough I'll be riding a Z1000 in my LDs!

-solpic

----------


## nito89

*welcome to the class solpic. hope to be reading about your completed tasks pretty soon 

You seem pretty experienced but if you got any questions just ask .

Happy dreaming!*

----------


## Matte87

Hi and welcome to class!  :smiley:  What I think you need is motivation, and that's exactly what the tasks make sure you get. Which technique do you use? Like nito said, if you have any questions ask away! Also if you can, attend chat and come up with new tasks. It's on Saturday at 18.00 GMT+2.

----------


## solpic

Well when I had the highest rate of LDs I was using a lucid living/ADA technique at the end of last school year but then I got interrupted by finals week and for some reason I was never able to cultivate the same mindset again. It was actually pretty crazy, before I started that technique I was lucky if I had an LD once every two weeks but then immediately after starting I started having LDs nearly every night. But literally the week after that was finals week and I didn't have enough sleep time to try LDing and then I just like forgot how to do it. Woe is me. Now I mainly (try to) use WBTB and MILD. I've never had any luck with random RCs, whenever I become lucid it doesn't usually start with a reality check and I have never been able to WILD. I totally agree with you though, I am severely lacking in motivation and I hope I can get back to frequent LDs soon.

----------


## Matte87

Ah okay. It sounds to me like you have some serious natural talent there, believe in yourself! Watch a few movies that might inspire you to try hard again. You can do it, I believe in you  :smiley:  I also just randomly get lucid and never do a RC just like that. Good luck man! Don't hesitate to post your progress in here.

----------


## solpic

Well thanks for the encouragement. I guess we'll just see what happens  :smiley:

----------


## solpic

Yes! Lucid dream last night where I managed to do 2 of the current tasks! I summoned a silver Ferrari California and additionally it was the longest dream sequence I had remembered in a while. I hope a Ferrari is extraordinary enough, I wasn't actually thinking of the task when I did it but oh well. I was planning on summoning a city  :smiley:  Also, it might look like multiple dreams but it all happened from 6:40-7:23 so it was only REM cycle (I managed to look at the clock before I fell asleep in the morning). Here is the link, I hope it works, I've never posted a link before. Ferrari California and Journey to Saudi Arabia - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views. Also I feel like this is the first time I've ever been successful using the MILD technique which makes me very happy!

----------


## Matte87

Good job!  :smiley:  Sounds like you had a blast with that car. I've driven a few cars in lucids before, it's always awesome  :smiley:  Starred for long dream and summoning something amazing.

----------


## solpic

Some more cool progress. I think I am finally remastering the whole mental alarm clock thing. I have been doing some "training" for it and last night I was able to wake myself at 3:45 (I wanted to wake up at 4, but it is near impossible to wake up at exactly the right time). I'm especially happy about this because even when I was better at this I wasn't able to wake myself up that early and waking up that early seems more conducive to lucid dreaming.

----------


## Matte87

That's good  :smiley:  Why it's hard to wake up at exact times is because you probably don't know the exact length of your dream cycle aswell as knowing exactly when you actually fall asleep. I think you got it right and remember waking up after your REM cycle.

----------


## solpic

Today I set my "internal alarm" for 4:00 and I woke up at 3:59! I figure that is about as accurate as I need to be. I was content with 3:45, I didn't even think it was possible to be this accurate. Maybe this will induce a DEILD.

----------


## Matte87

Oh that's very good!  :smiley:  Pretty amazing. You should definitely try to DEILD. Good luck!

----------


## solpic

Was away for a few days so I didn't get to post but last night I had two lucid dreams! In the first one I flew around which was INCREDIBLE, I can't wait to do it again, and in the second one I practiced short range teleportation so it looks like I completed one of the tasks. The crazy thing about teleportation with me is that I learned how to do it in a normal dream and then I started doing it in other normal dreams and I used the same technique in my LD last night. Here is the teleporting dream Teleporting Troubles - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views and here is the flying dream Flying - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views.

----------


## Matte87

Very good! You actually get two tasks done, the "Use any superpower task" and "Teleport" task  :smiley:  That is if you were lucid in the teleportation dream. That's up to you. Flying is so awesome, I'm surprised you haven't experienced it quite like that before.

----------


## solpic

Ha I was lucid in the teleportation dream. With flying the only other time I did it in an LD I got so scared the dream ended. But this time I was more controlled so it was just awesome. As I've said though I still have problems with making my LDs last longer, probably the reason I don't fly very often is because my LDs on average are about 10-30 seconds.

----------


## solpic

So I haven't posted for a while because I've been busy working on my lucid dreaming iPhone app. So far its still in the very early testing phase and I tried it last night but I suspect the audio cue I used wasn't loud enough for me to notice. However what was interesting was that I had really good recall that night even when I didn't do any of my normal dream recall routine (and this is not all in my head, when I don't do it I have awful recall). Anyways tonight I'll be testing the new and improved version so hopefully this will give me an LD (and some money).

----------


## Matte87

Ah, how's it going? I hope the app becomes a good one that many people will use.

----------


## solpic

So last night was the first night that the app actually functioned properly, the other nights either the head phones fell out or I had an error in my code that made it crash in the middle of the night. Anyways, last night I remembered every single dream I had during the night when I got up in the morning, so I had like 4 or 5 separate dreams written in my dream journal. Additionally, and I found this very amusing, I had a false awakening, which I barely ever have, where I was having trouble adjusting the app on my iPhone. This is so interesting because apparently people who used the NovaDreamer would have false awakenings where they would try to press the reset button and nothing would happen. Also I had a DEILD that lasted a couple of seconds. So hopefully now that I'm a bit more prepared tonight, and will have created a better mantra as the alarm, I'll be able to have a real LD.

----------


## Matte87

Oh nice!  :smiley:  I also almost never have FA's, but they're great. Keep it up and good luck man!

----------


## solpic

So I haven't posted in a while because I haven been busy working on college applications and my iPhone app, but so far I have increased my lucid dreaming rate to about 2-4 lucid dreams a week! Sadly, nearly all of the lucid parts of the dreams last under 20 seconds, my latest one being Burj Khalifa - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views. The thing is, it seems that when I actually start to stabilize the dream is when the dream collapses, I can often spend a minute or two in a blurry lucid dream but as soon as I make everything realistic the dream ends. Does anyone have any tips on how to prolong such lucid dreams?

----------


## Matte87

Oh wow! That's alot of LD's. What I think you're doing when you're stabilizing is that you think too much on what you're doing and why you're doing it. Just relax, casually touch things. Make it into like a tics or something that you have to touch things or smell them. By doing that without any thought you will increase the vividness.

----------

